# B-52G finished



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hi, everyone!

I recently finished a B-52G for a friend & thought I'd post it & get your feedback.

The build was a comission & a present for their relative, so he requested that it be made up similar to the planes flown out of Loring A.F.B. in Maine, where the relative was stationed. I mounted the proper patches to the base & painted her up as well as I could with the reference pictures I could find. The kit started out as another version, so the tail gun had to be rebuilt into the quad gun that was on the "G". The tail logo is hand painted.

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/B-52G/DSC08748.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/B-52G/DSC08753.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/B-52G/DSC08756.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/B-52G/DSC08752.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/B-52G/DSC08757.jpg

Comments welcome. :wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That turned out really nice - Good idea for the display base as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Great display!

It's still got B-52H engines, though. The hi-bypass turbofans are pretty obvious.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Great display!
> 
> It's still got B-52H engines, though. The hi-bypass turbofans are pretty obvious.


Well, sadly not to a guy like me. I looked at them, but it all looked the same to me.  Oh well. The reciever was happy with it, which is all that matters.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is true.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, no stars and bars on it at all? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Really nice job! I love the in-flight mounting and the display base. :thumbsup: Is that the Revell 1/144 scale kit?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Looks great, no stars and bars on it at all? :thumbsup: rr


Nope, none to be put on, according to the reference photos I recieved. It was just camo plus the tail sign.



paulhelfrich said:


> Really nice job! I love the in-flight mounting and the display base. :thumbsup: Is that the Revell 1/144 scale kit?


Thanks! It was something I saw awhile back on an F-16 or something. I thought it'd be cool for this one, too. Definantly goves it a different look.


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice display of a BUFF!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Very nice work!

(From an old Air Force brat!)

Larry


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

RLCarlos said:


> Nice display of a BUFF!


So my BUFF is buff??? 



LGFugate said:


> Very nice work! (From an old Air Force brat!)


Ooo! An extra special compliment from someone who knows the subject. Thanks, Larry.


----------

